# British Powerlifting Championships



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

i saw a poster in my gym today is anyone going

http://www.bpc2006.co.uk/

from bbc site:

17th June: 11.30am British Powerlifting Championships: The British Powerlifting Congress are holding the British Championships Maidstone. Come and see some of the strongest men in the World compete for British honours. Price: £5.00 Venue: Maidstone Leisure Centre, Mote Park, Maidstone ME15 7RN Contact: 07710411681 [email protected] www.bpc2006.co.uk

Ben


----------



## Justin Hurley (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm competing in the 82.5kg open class on the Saturday.


----------

